
Today is the centenary of the first transatlantic flight - mhandley
http://www.aviation-history.com/airmen/alcock.htm
======
mianm
BBC News published good article about the event too:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/extra/bM5diyl48K/alcock](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/extra/bM5diyl48K/alcock)

------
rjohnk
We are getting to the point where there will be a generation who thinks the
20th century is old history

